
Scalable proactive customer communication that doesn't suck - alexknowshtml
http://intercomapp.com/
======
destraynor
Hey guys, If you're interested in the background of the product, read about
here: <http://contrast.ie/blog/product-launch-intercom/>

We'd be interested to hear any thoughts.

~~~
stevenwilkin
Looks interesting Des.

How are the users' social media details accessed? Do they opt-in and supply
Twitter/LinkedIn/FB credentials themselves or are they acquired by other
means?

~~~
eoghan
We're using a third-party service to find the social data from their e-mail
address.

~~~
jsean
Seems quite useful. Though I was wondering;

How do you measure the "relation" one has with a user? I.e. going from red to
green on the meter - what are the factors?

Does your service also provide, built-in, the ability for our users to give us
feedback directly at our own site?

Lastly, if you can, would you mind sharing with us the name of the 3rd party
service you're referring to (to find social data from email addresses)?

Anyways, something like this might very well be what we've been looking for.
Or rather, we're looking for a method/service/platform to enable us to
effectivly communicate with our customers (not necesserily in terms of
"effective medium").

~~~
davebarrett
Hi jsean, David from Intercom here.

I can't talk about the "relation" metric as I'm not as familiar with this part
of the product as I am with others, but hopefully I can help you with some of
your other questions.

Currently with the widget the user can read new messages from you, write new
messages to you, and reply to either type of message.

Right now the behaviour is that, if a user doesn't have any unread messages,
clicking on the inbox link brings them to a new message form. There's also a
"New" button in the inbox (seen here:
<http://intercomapp.com/images/marketing/shots/5.jpg> ) that brings them to
the same form.

If you have an Exceptional account (getexceptional.com) you can see the widget
in action.

We're using Qwerly at the moment for social data.

If you have any further questions, let me know here or fire us a tweet
@intercomapp.

David

------
highace
This looks really good. I can actually see myself using this when the time is
right. Lovely looking interface.

I don't like the name very much though - "Intercom". It's neither descriptive
nor sounds very aesthetic, and I'm sure it's not going to be exactly
straightforward competing on Google for that keyword.

------
sdizdar
It is possible to get an invite? We would like to try it. This is exactly what
we are doing by ourself when supporting our customers by combining Rapportive,
Twitter, Google Spreadsheets, and magic.

------
skrebbel
woa, is that <http://documentcloud.github.com/visualsearch/> in those
screenshots? if so, wow for fast adoption.

